# Paddleducks engine kit for sale



## Naiveambition (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's my paddleducks engine that I started on, up for sale.  There is two motors here, one in aluminum and one in brass. Most parts are to size or larger. Kit will need machining to finish. 

 There is a few missing parts that will need to be made, but most parts are there.  Everything you see in the photo is what you will get. 

I'm thinkin round 50$ or best offer. I can probably take payment thru PayPal , or by check. Will not be shipped before payment clears.

I lost intrest in it and don't want to put it in scrap bin so maybe this can help someone else building this motor. Plans can be downloaded on web, under paddleducks steam engine, by Bogstandard


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 24, 2014)

were about are you located


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 24, 2014)

Naiveambition are you including  shipping in the price if not what is estimated shipping? and yes please location. 
Luc he is USA southern part. 
Tin


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 24, 2014)

canadianhorsepower said:


> were about are you located



I second Luc's question... where are you located so we can calculate shipping costs. If not too far to ship (ie overseas) I'll take the parts since my brother and I both plan to build John's puddleduck engine.

p.s. can you provide the weight of the parts too please.  Thx.


----------



## Naiveambition (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm in Houston texas 77573.  I can flat rate ship in U.S.for like 10$. I think. So I think we will add shipping, but I will try to find lowest option . I'm guessing it weighs roughly 4-6 pounds.  
 Canada shipping on calutator was 20$ up to four pounds and 40$ up to 20 pounds
Luc was first to email so I will let him have it if we can work out a deal.


----------



## Naiveambition (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey luc. I've sent you a pm  let me know if u received it thanks.  Mike


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 27, 2014)

I replied 2 hours ago PLZ wait for it to come in
 Cheers
 Luc


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 28, 2014)

I would just like to add, over the years since designing and making a couple of these engines, they have proved very popular, and as far as I know well over 2,000  downloads of the 'book' have taken place, and I have helped people from all corners of the world in getting their engines to run properly.
Even if you don't ever build one, the book, for a beginner, is full of useful techniques to get you around the lack of tooling in your limited shops, and is a FREE download.
Just to let you see what one of these engines can be turned into with a little bling compared to an original.











http://www.machinistblog.com/bogstandards-paddleduck-engine-plans/

John


----------



## kvom (Dec 28, 2014)

This was the second engine I built, and it's a good project.  I still have it in pieces in a drawer awaiting "bling" after some years.  I built mine at 2x the plans.

The main issues I encountered were:

1) getting the bearing blocks lined up and screwed down without binding the crankshaft.  might make a 1 piece crankshaft and split bearings if I get around to putting it back together.

2) getting the crosshead guides straight and parallel so as not to bind.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 28, 2014)

Just curious did you receive the payment from Paypal

 cheers


----------



## Naiveambition (Dec 28, 2014)

Sent pm to luc

The main reason for me buying a mill was to finish this engine.  This was one of my first attempts at machining. And now that I have the mill, all the other engines seem to pique my intrest.
  The only real issue I had was trying to understand the free hand drawings in the book. I had tried to download the cad version, but, for some reason it would not load and I'm not computer friendly.

My ambitions for models have outgrown this motor which is really the only reason I have decided to sell it. I agree it is a nice looking motor, but kvom, I believe has really got me intrested in joys muncaster valve engine, or the hoglet ,which is probably where I'll end up.


----------

